# Weirdest design



## swanny70 (Nov 3, 2012)

I only have been on this greatest pen site for about 6 months and I haven't seen this thread yet.  What is the weirdest pen design you have ever done?  Pictures would be great to see!!!
I will start with mine....


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Nov 3, 2012)

Some of you may remember.


----------



## swanny70 (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow!  Like Poncho Pete.  Put's mine to shame!!!!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Nov 3, 2012)

He is the result of an oops blank and an idea that I had and still need to do. He sits on my inspiration shelf as a reminder to think outside the box.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 3, 2012)

I really think the weirdest pen of all time is Jeff Powell's Sponge Bob Square Pants  Jeff has done loads of great pens but this one was always my fun favourite:biggrin:


----------



## bradh (Nov 3, 2012)

*Valve pen*

Here is my entry, it is a commisioned job to make a pen that looks like a commercial valve stem and seat. The customer wanted it to look like the valve that his company sold. The thread on the top was a PITA to make.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 5, 2012)

skiprat said:


> I really think the weirdest pen of all time is Jeff Powell's Sponge Bob Square Pants Jeff has done loads of great pens but this one was always my fun favourite:biggrin:


 

I agree and wonder how that would have played in the open forum contest recently. Wish he was still showing his work here.


----------

